
India builds detention camps for Assam 'foreigners' - everybodyknows
https://www.dw.com/en/india-builds-detention-camps-for-assam-foreigners/a-50497835
======
aazaa
I find this article more clearly written, and the historical background is
also helpful:

> To understand the roots of India’s plan for a massive detention system, we
> need to go back to the 19th century, when the British set up big tea
> plantations in Assam. Labor was in high demand and many people from Bengal,
> Nepal, and elsewhere were brought in to provide it. The local Assamese began
> to grow anxious about the loss of their culture in the face of shifting
> demographics.

> Then, in 1947, the subcontinent was partitioned. As India and Pakistan were
> born amid bloodshed, many families rushed into what was newly becoming India
> — including many Muslims. The native Assamese increasingly resented the
> newcomers, who were, in their view, taking too many professional jobs and
> economic opportunities. And another wave of migration was soon to come.

> In 1971, the territory that was then East Pakistan gained independence and
> became Bangladesh. Prompted by the bloody independence war, millions of
> Muslims fled Bangladesh for India, and many of them remained in Assam.

[https://www.vox.com/future-
perfect/2019/9/17/20861427/india-...](https://www.vox.com/future-
perfect/2019/9/17/20861427/india-assam-citizenship-muslim-detention-camps)

And later, a description of the seemingly ubiquitous ethnic demagogue:

> Prime Minister Narendra Modi champions a hardline brand of Hindu nationalism
> known as Hindutva, which aims to define Indian culture in terms of Hindu
> history and values and which promotes an exclusionary attitude toward
> Muslims. UN human rights chief Michelle Bachelet recently expressed concerns
> over “increasing harassment and targeting of minorities — in particular,
> Muslims.”

------
mirimir
Huh, very much like the Rohingya in Myanmar.

I wonder if this is climate change driven.

~~~
hprotagonist
and the Uighur in china.

I bet it's not.

~~~
mirimir
Isn't flooding more of an issue in Bangladesh?

